# Baby rat keeps squeaking at night?



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

I just got two baby girl rats that I'm very fond of already.  they have been doing good, some sneezing though apparently its to be expected. However I saw them chasing eachother around earlier and play wrestling and this involved a lot of squeaking -- again, perfectly normal apparently. However now I'm going to sleep and I still keep hearing squeaking, perhaps even more, and they're not play wrestling unless they're wrestling in their hammock. Are my babies okay or is something wrong? I have already checked both rats for any cuts by the way, I don't see any so I don't think either has actually hurt the other yet. 

As always, thanks everyone!


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

She's stopped squeaking so much now, still a little squeaking though. Can someone help? Do I need to act quickly? Cheers.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

*Healthy Rat squeaks vs. Sick Rat Squeaks*

http://www.joinrats.com/RatHealth/SOUNDS/HealthyOrSickSqueaks/ 

If you post a video, we could tell you if it is ok or not.

Does she eats, drink as usual?Porphyrin around eyes, nose?Hold her close to your ears and do the "rat phoning" thing. How do her lungs sound like? Can you hear a clicking sound coming from her lung?

If they are playing, squeaking is perfectly normal- unless of course she has symptoms (like above) of being sick.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

I know what my rat with an URI sounded like and it wasn't this. It sounds like sneezing I think, not wheezing. I attached a recording but it might be faint because it's from my bed which is kinda far from my cage. They quit it when I got up and walked to their cage. (Light is off so I don't know if they noticed me or not lol)


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Instaud.io/i0t


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It is difficult to say without the visual. Do they show any signs of being sick? Like fluffy fur or hunched back or lack of appetite...Where did you get your rats from?


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

I know that at least those squeaks aren't sick squeaks. The squeaks I'm asking if they sound like she is hurt (like getting attacked by the other rat) or playing. There was no visual for that unfortunately because those are from in a hammock :/


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I would guess they are probably power grooming/pinning each other in the hammock occasionally.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Are any of your rats missing fur? Maybe one was power grooming (or barbering) the other and there was protest... No signs of URI sickness? Then you should be fine


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> Are any of your rats missing fur? Maybe one was power grooming (or barbering) the other and there was protest... No signs of URI sickness? Then you should be fine


 Yes signs of URI to be honest, but not the squeaking noises. More here.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

If there are signs of a URI then they must be taken to the vet ASAP. It will only get worse and possibly turn into pneumonia without anitibiotics.


----------

